

New York City granted .NYC - BenSS
http://www.mikebloomberg.com/index.cfm?objectid=A08875E3-C29C-7CA2-F8E280AAD98676BB

======
Torgo
Is it going to be run like NYC itself? What is the likelihood that a
registration of occupy.nyc or biggulp.nyc will be successful?

